# Distemper Vaccination



## Randall (Aug 26, 2008)

My Boy will be 8 next month and he had his annual check up and all is well and now they want to give him his distemper shot and I am not sure it is necessary.... Does anyone have any thoughts on this


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would decline it. How often in his life has he been given vaccines? He should have immunity if you've had him vaccinated for it a couple of times in his life. 
This site is great for information regarding vaccines:
HEMOPET.HTM

Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol


----------



## Randall (Aug 26, 2008)

He has been current on all vaccinations and more I read I was just thinking that now I should stop and also rabies was done 2 years ago and thinking not to do that anymore if I can get away with it. I do not visit dog parks and Randall stays really to our property as we have a lot of land.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Rabies is the only vaccine you legally have to give, and if your dog has health issues you can have titers run, vet sign a waiver to not have that given(law varies state to state-or county to county)


----------



## Randall (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you for your help.............


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

My oldest will be 8 in December, he hasn't had any shots, aside from rabies, since about age 5. A long time ago my vet went to 2 year protocal. We had an older dog at the time, he told me it wasn't necessary to give her any more shots. She was probably 6 or so, and that was about 7 years ago.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

I would titer the distemper if it makes you feel better....my guess based on your statements would be the dog will likely be immune for the remainder of life anyway. Agree re:rabies. The dog is a senior now and any vaccinations can be very hard on the seniors. Only if absolutely necessary.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I would decline even the titer based on the history.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Mac (10 years old) is currently on a rabies health waiver pending his recovery from an e.coli ankle bone infection.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

if i didnt live on base housing i wouldnt do vaccines after Shasta's initial puppy shots are done. Rabies i'd like to do until she's older and only boost when absolutely necessary so we have no cases of rabies in the area or any dogs being affected if there had been so really it thinks its kinda bogus.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Better keep current on rabies if you have wildlife.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

clearcreekranch said:


> Better keep current on rabies if you have wildlife.


"keeping current on rabies" is a perspective....though rabies vaccines are only indicated by the manufacturer to last 3 years, there is much work being done to prove they last at minimum 5 years and in fact, potentially the life of the dog....and rabies is not endemic in all locations.

Duration of Immunity Study for Rabies Vaccine - Rabies Challenge Fund


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Gib Laut said:


> "keeping current on rabies" is a perspective....though rabies vaccines are only indicated by the manufacturer to last 3 years, there is much work being done to prove they last at minimum 5 years and in fact, potentially the life of the dog....and rabies is not endemic in all locations.
> 
> Duration of Immunity Study for Rabies Vaccine - Rabies Challenge Fund


While this is true, IMHO as long as laws mandate rabies vaccinations for specific periods of time, it's best to CYA and keep everything legal especially since some jurisdictions have some pretty stringent penalties if your dog isn't up-to-date. If your area allows for waivers, then I'd go that route.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

arycrest said:


> While this is true, IMHO as long as laws mandate rabies vaccinations for specific periods of time, it's best to CYA and keep everything legal especially since some jurisdictions have some pretty stringent penalties if your dog isn't up-to-date. If your area allows for waivers, then I'd go that route.


for clarity, I am not suggesting people don't (that's a personal decision), but many vets tell people it is required yearly; so "up to date" can vary lol....and was simply making a point that b/c wildlife is present, doesn't necessarily mean rabies is always present, again vets like to use that scare tactic too...I totally agree about waivers....


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Agree on the rabies - pretty clear that it lasts at least 5 years, and I'm pretty sure it's longer than that.

Waiver route whenever possible. It's been 12 years since my girl got her rabies, she's been a sickly girl throughout her life.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i honestly would not do the distemper at 8 years old.........the dog should be immune at this point...........you can titer for it, but i have never given the distemper after the age of 5 years...........i honestly would not give rabies either............again, by the age of 8 the dog should be immune........to cover yourself i would check and see if your town takes waivers, alot do........even if your town doesn't, maybe they need to get up to date on things, because alot of dogs with health issues or older pets should not recieve vaccinations, to do so could be extremely harmful. talk with your vet...........


----------

